# VW nut covers



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Bought a used car and it appears some of the nut covers are brand new and pitch black whereas others have white marks on them

Any way to make the White ones black again? Is it just a case of cleaning them properly?


----------



## seane46 (Jan 15, 2016)

I would say the white marks are staining from wheel acid/TFR being allowed to dry on them. They'll need replacing


----------



## mokkaman (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi,You could try rubbing with wirewool and coating with aerosol satin/gloss spray paint.Worth a try.Andy


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

You could also try putting them in some vinegar or diet coke overnight, if the marks are any kind of calcium or sodium salts from alkaline cleaners, it should remove it.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

All good suggestions. 

Just a thought, if its to do with acidic wheel cleaners though wouldn't vinegar make it worse?


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

May be best buying a new set from Ebay


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> All good suggestions.
> 
> Just a thought, if its to do with acidic wheel cleaners though wouldn't vinegar make it worse?


Vinegar (acetic acid, and diluted at that) is a weak acid - it'll clean up any deposits, if there's any acid damage it won't make it significantly worse.


----------



## bigeyd (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine have come up a few times with the white marks,I used a sandblaster and just a light dusting and painted them, done that twice in nearly four years


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I just used a dab of autosmart trim wizard exterior dressing and they came up a treat


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've just replaced mine today on the seat, the originals were all white and I could not get it off, ordered some new ones and coated them in dlux
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

They look smart Pete


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

bigeyd said:


> Mine have come up a few times with the white marks,I used a sandblaster and just a light dusting and painted them, done that twice in nearly four years


These are the ones I have.

Yours look very nice.

What are they made of? I can't work out whether they're plastic or metal but I have some black paint I use for the outdoor fountain - may coat them in that! :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

As suggested, A little paint or Autoglym Black Dye every year or so will keep them fresh. They don't need replaced. Just clean and give them a light coat or two. Done this for 7 years now with one of our cars


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

camerashy said:


> They look smart Pete


Cheers thought I would give them a bit of protection, the old ones were really minging

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigeyd (Feb 28, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> These are the ones I have.
> 
> Yours look very nice.
> 
> What are they made of? I can't work out whether they're plastic or metal but I have some black paint I use for the outdoor fountain - may coat them in that! :thumb:


I just used plastikote paint, made sure they were dry before touching them after two coats and they are like new, gotta be better than going to a dealers and having your wallet emptied


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

As above, just replace them. I'm due to replace mine again for the third time in 8 years.


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Just paint them. I gave mine a quick dusting of satin black after cleaning them with clutch/brake cleaner

Held up quite well and won't cost you £30


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

They're about £4 a pack on eBay.


Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingy89 (Dec 27, 2012)

I got some from the main dealers a month or two ago and it cost me about £2 for 5 or 6 of them. Easier to change them every few years rather than painting


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

PugIain said:


> They're about £4 a pack on eBay.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


Took a look and they're fine and all but its harder to get hold of locking wheel nut covers in the same style which are dearer. They also go white when near any acid so not a long term solution.



kingy89 said:


> I got some from the main dealers a month or two ago and it cost me about £2 for 5 or 6 of them. Easier to change them every few years rather than painting


Looking at the state of them, someone's been trigger happy with the acidic wheel cleaners and all 20 were white and 5 locking wheel nut covers were also white

So, Ive sanded them down, just waiting for the gloss black plastic spray paint to arrive now which only cost about £3.50


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

So in summary, I bought a 250ml can of Black Gloss paint for metal, plastics and for use outdoor and indoor from eBay. It was from the Paint Factory

I sanded all the nut covers down and this removed most of the white chalky stuff left behind by acid wheel cleaners.

I gave them 3 coats of Black gloss paint today with an hour between each coat (can suggested 30 mins but leaving it longer in 23 degree heat can't have hurt!)

Will post a pic in due course but I love them. They turned out very well to be honest.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like a brilliant job, chum. Get a wee pic of them fitted to the wheels posted too.

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I need to paint mine, the ones I brought from eBay are crap and just don't look right


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Looks like a brilliant job, chum. Get a wee pic of them fitted to the wheels posted too.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Will do, they can says its touch dry in 30 mins and extra coats can be applied after this time.

But it says it needs 24 hours to fully cure after the last coat.

Admittedly I got a bit carried away, masked up the rear VW badge and painted the plastic in between.

Ive now used the whole can after touching up some nuts and bolts on the metal gate as well :lol:



JR1982 said:


> I need to paint mine, the ones I brought from eBay are crap and just don't look right


Go for it, well worth it, just hope it lasts now!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Did you any primer first bud?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

JR1982 said:


> Did you any primer first bud?


Nope. Can said it can be used as a primer itself so nit necessary.

Just make sure you get paint suitable for plastic and sand the nuts down well


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Cheers bud


----------



## MatP (May 24, 2016)

Rayaan said:


> Took a look and they're fine and all but its harder to get hold of locking wheel nut covers in the same style which are dearer. They also go white when near any acid so not a long term solution.
> 
> Looking at the state of them, someone's been trigger happy with the acidic wheel cleaners and all 20 were white and 5 locking wheel nut covers were also white
> 
> So, Ive sanded them down, just waiting for the gloss black plastic spray paint to arrive now which only cost about £3.50


Bit late to the party but I have lots of locking wheel nut covers. Lots and lots. If you want some spares I can send you a set.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

MatP said:


> Bit late to the party but I have lots of locking wheel nut covers. Lots and lots. If you want some spares I can send you a set.


Very kind of you but these should do for the time being I think :thumb:

Im sure someone will take you up on the offer though!


----------



## bigeyd (Feb 28, 2009)

Just the job Rayaan,why go and buy some when you can easily do this….we're blokes so we have to get our hands dirty its our thing


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

bigeyd said:


> Just the job Rayaan,why go and buy some when you can easily do this….we're blokes so we have to get our hands dirty its our thing


Agreed, plus I think the gloss black looks better than matt black plastic and should set off the diamond black pearl paint!

Will put them on later today!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Not my pic but considering they looked like this:









and now look like this:


----------

